# Bogging no idea what's going on.



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

Hey, guys sup? I gotta problem with my ga16det. I can't go wot or even go up in boost anymore past 6psi it starts bogging really bad, but my a/f stays fine. I thought I had fouled plugs so I put in ngk iridium se-r plugs and that helped, but it's not the same. It's like it has no power at the higher boost levels especially at high rpm. Anyhelp would be appeciated.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

how is the idle?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

major boost leak. 

EDIT: if you're not using a wideband o2 sensor, please don't ever tell us what the a/f ratio is like, because you don't know.


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

It' was dyno'd on wideband, and it was stable, it idle's kinda spuractic, sometimes it tries to die other times it idle fine. I checked all the vacuum lines boost goes up as does the speed then it bogs.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

are you using any check valves in the emissions equipment vacum lines?


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

No, I haven't had any problem in a year, you think that is what is going on?? If it is, can you tell me where I need to install them.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

ok, thought it was a long term problem.

have you checked your timing? you SURE you don't have any leaks?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

boost leak. check your intercooler piping or just the whole setup with a pressure tester.


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

My timing is been retarded, maybe it's slipped, but I doubt it. I went through all the lines the other day and hoses to make sure there are no leaks.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

the turbo is ok? what is compression like on the motor?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I still say a its a leak. you can look at connections all you want, but without using a pressure tester, you can't be sure you aren't leaking somewhere.


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

I believe that is fine, bought brand new last year t-25. Motor is stock compression. I haven't got in yet to check each cylinder individually.


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

K, I will pressure check it link by link but I am still getting boost on my gauge.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

YOu can have a leak and still get boost... just not a lot and not very efficiently!


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

Okay, I got boost it will keep going up, but the car seems to lose it power and bog. I was thinking that I might have a bad intake manifold gasket. I don't know just a guess.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Yeah if your gasket leaks its a leak...

Check yoru timing and pull your plugs and make sure you're getting spark too.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

id bet on the plugs' gaps, but you sound like you have a slight leak with the erratic idle. do you hear a hissing sound when you look under your hood? what are you plugs gapped to?


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

what are you running for timing? if you know someone with a techtom, borrow it and observe what the timing is doing.
what are you running for engine managment?
if you had a substantial leak in your piping you would run rich due to the loss of metered air.

-dave


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

dave_f said:


> if you had a substantial leak in your piping you would run rich due to the loss of metered air.
> 
> -dave


that's what I've been saying


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

dave_f said:


> what are you running for timing? if you know someone with a techtom, borrow it and observe what the timing is doing.
> what are you running for engine managment?
> if you had a substantial leak in your piping you would run rich due to the loss of metered air.
> 
> -dave


Off topic what does your timing look like on the techtom dave?


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

a am still tuning, but currently I am running 10 degree base with a lead in peeking out 28 degrees after the boost comes on I have the timing set flat to 20 degrees. its still a work in progress, I am currently learning what the ga16de likes. I would love to hear what the other turbo guys are running . I (am also trying to install a knock sensor) I belive my block has the boss, it just wasnt installed on the earlier ga16de engines.
-dave




wes said:


> Off topic what does your timing look like on the techtom dave?


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

Right now I running JWT tuned, The timing was retard 4 degrees from stock. Plugs are gapped to .025, I try to get a techtom to make sure everything is still smooth. I don't hear anything under the hood. But, It happens mostly at boost about 4 or 5. after that the gauge goes up, but only bogging, I was thinking I might have bad intake manifold gaskets.


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

Oh another thing, could my maf be going bad?? I don't know.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

idling rich? having trouble reving above 3500? hesitation at times? rough idle?


----------



## turbose-r (Feb 4, 2004)

sliverstar said:


> Okay, I got boost it will keep going up, but the car seems to lose it power and bog. I was thinking that I might have a bad intake manifold gasket. I don't know just a guess.


major fuel starvation,check fuel filter & fuel pump!


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

I doubt its fuel starvation, got 255lph walbro, 370cc injectors, aem fuel filter, I got plenty of fuel, James it's like what you explained but about revs in th 4800 range, idles but it's up and down, the boost gauge goes up, but then it feels like it goes and cuts out. also with too much throttle.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

get a NTBG MAF and try it... could be MAF is dying and hasn't totally died yet.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

if you are running the JWT ecu shoudnt you run the stock base timing? I assume jim wolf pulls timing way back on boost and if you are pulling the base back as well you could run into a situation where you are running too retarded. do you have an EGT gage? whats that reading when it bogs?
-dave




sliverstar said:


> Right now I running JWT tuned, The timing was retard 4 degrees from stock. Plugs are gapped to .025, I try to get a techtom to make sure everything is still smooth. I don't hear anything under the hood. But, It happens mostly at boost about 4 or 5. after that the gauge goes up, but only bogging, I was thinking I might have bad intake manifold gaskets.


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

I don't have a egt gauge, originally it didn't run jwt I think that I gonna try my spare maf. Also, wondering if it could be a bad injector, I pressure check all the tubing and it was fine. So if it is a leak it's after the throttle.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

turbose-r said:


> major fuel starvation,check fuel filter & fuel pump!


fuel starvation doesn't really cause cars to bog......stuff goes wrong instead..........


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

Changed the maf today, and I haven't really took it out,yet but I noticed it's idling lower now, around 800 but after shifts it goes almost to die. i have no idea what's going on.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

well check over your piping again... build a leak detector if you can or do like i did, go from connector to connector and listen for leaks.

also try cleaning out your TB and readjust your timing after that.


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

Alright, i try that the maf seems a bit better, but the problem continues. I've been tring everything I clean it out and check timing again. I checked them all how do I build a leak detector? Sorry, don't know.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

think wes built one lately but the general idea is that you take pvc pipe from a hardware store... same size as your intercooler piping... you cap off one end and in that cap you tap a bung for a compressor nozzle to fit onto. then you use a coupler and connect it to your intercooler piping while its on the engine and you use compressed air and pressurize the pipe. depending on if you have a gauge you can see if the pipe has a leak or you can just listen for it.

I just took off all my piping and filled it with water and let it sit... nothing leaked out so I knew I had no leak...


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

Okay, I try that one way or the other. Question though has anyone had problem's like this before? I don't know, my car's being stupid.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

I built a leak checker for my intercooler using an inner tube. cut a inner tube in half and slip the cut unds over the pipe openings and secure with a hose clamp. use the shader valve on the tube to inflate the tube and pressureize the piping. 
-dave




James said:


> think wes built one lately but the general idea is that you take pvc pipe from a hardware store... same size as your intercooler piping... you cap off one end and in that cap you tap a bung for a compressor nozzle to fit onto. then you use a coupler and connect it to your intercooler piping while its on the engine and you use compressed air and pressurize the pipe. depending on if you have a gauge you can see if the pipe has a leak or you can just listen for it.
> 
> I just took off all my piping and filled it with water and let it sit... nothing leaked out so I knew I had no leak...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

dave_f said:


> I built a leak checker for my intercooler using an inner tube. cut a inner tube in half and slip the cut unds over the pipe openings and secure with a hose clamp. use the shader valve on the tube to inflate the tube and pressureize the piping.
> -dave


Mine is similar. PVC cap with a valve stem from a bicycle. Just drilled the hole and popped in the stem. Then I just removed the MAF and put it in that coupler.


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

hesitation hesitation,k, now it's idling low and doesn't take off well, I gonna make a checker this week end.


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

Hey, I checked my piping and none of the piping is leaking, gonna put new throttle body and intake manifold gaskets in.


----------

